# Fluval Edge Livestock



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

braggalot01 said:


> I have a Fluval Edge 6 gallon. This is my first planted tank, and it seems to be going well so far, at least with the plants. I changed my light bulbs out to MR11 LED lights. So this is okay for low-med light plants? Or only low light?
> 
> I originally started out with 5 neon tetras and 5 cherry shrimp. A couple days after I purchased the fish, I noticed ich. I lost 3 of the neons. It has been over a week since I have last seen any signs of ich so I am planning to hit the LFS tomorrow. I am planning to get 2 or 3 more neons. I also want to get another fish something bigger and colorful like a betta or a neon dwarf gourami. But I need something that won't pick on the shrimp. Any suggestions?
> 
> How many fish do you guys keep in your Fluval Edges?


I think MR11 LED usually goes upto 3W, so you should stay with low light plants.


I keep Glofish and run actinics LED(blue leds on them) when I want to look at the pop.
However, in this pic, I only have 12,000K on.








[/url] Flickr 上 WingoAgency 的 Actinics 2.0 12KK with Edge FW Planted Tank[/IMG]


----------



## braggalot01 (Oct 19, 2011)

How many fish do you think is the max for this tank. I want to have about 5 neons and something like a dwarf gourami. Would the gourami eat my shrimp?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

gourami will eat your shrimp. but maybe not all of them if you plant very densely, and introduce the shrimp first, a few months before the gourami. allow them to find the best hiding places and establish themselves.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it's been discussed that you can't have antaboids in this type of tank. With water all the way at the top, they can't breathe.


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

YellowDawg said:


> I think it's been discussed that you can't have antaboids in this type of tank. With water all the way at the top, they can't breathe.


We've had a Beta in an Edge for nearly two years, either he has learnt where he can get air or he's got an effing good breath hold :hihi:


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

Neons will never do well in a tank this size and are a bad choice - they will not grow properly or live very long and need big tanks for their size - I would never put them in less then a 20 gallon if I want reasonable health and life expectancy out of them.



> I think it's been discussed that you can't have antaboids in this type of tank. With water all the way at the top, they can't breathe.
> 
> We've had a Beta in an Edge for nearly two years, either he has learnt where he can get air or he's got an effing good breath hold


Um... Gourami and betta have gills and can breath oxygen from the water just fine. They developed the ability to breathe from air as a mechanism to cope with dry seasons but do not rely on it if the water is healthy.


----------



## braggalot01 (Oct 19, 2011)

reignOfFred, 
What type of fish would you recommend?


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

i would strongly consider keeping it an invert tank (shrimp/snail) since most fish really need more space for long term health and longevity.

for fish i would consider either a betta, a pygmy gourami, or a school of very tiny and peaceful fish like chili rasbora. With the betta there is a chance he goes after the shrimp, however i have kept a betta (albeit in a 15g) with shrimp with no issues. Pygmy gourami are too small to cause them any bother beyond curious interest.


----------



## braggalot01 (Oct 19, 2011)

I read up on the pygmy gourami. I think that would be perfect! I hope my LFS carries them. Do you think it would be okay to have 2 in the edge?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

that should be fine as long as they are male and female, but pygmy gourami aren't real colorful, so be aware of them blending into the plants.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

the pygmy gourami are not bold in-your-face colourful but have very attractive, more subtle markings, and are cool little guys. i agree a pair would be fine, but if you get a non-pair, especially two males, you will likely end up with one anyway in the end

i have a pair in my 29 and find them great fish for the dense planting since they love it like that - they are certainly more the type of fish you see after watching the tank rather then drawing attention to the tank.


----------



## dunehole (Sep 13, 2011)

I have 5 Endlers and 2 Oto in mine, I feel like I could have a few more small fish. I like the Endlers because they are very active and colorful so they bring a lot of action to the tank.


----------

